# TVR Tuscan S complete detail and rear window renovation



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello all,

thought I'd show you this complete detail I finished on a Tuscan S yesterday. The detail was a mammoth 15 hours to get it done in a day at the customers house. The colour is the fantastic 'Iced Titanium' looks like silver/ grey inside, Titanium outside!

So.. on with the pics.

The car when I arrived.. and it was raining 










zorsts have seen some action.. sleeved exhaust means exhaust flames :thumb: and soot 










nice oily thumb print from the recent service










1st job is APC wheels/ tyres and arches, arched 1st:










Wheel/ tyre faces/ calipers with swisswax wheel brush










Insides with long brush










Insides of caliper with long brush










Onto the door shuts/ hinges with swissvax detail brush










and the badges..










all the recessed lights










boot shut and fuel cap










Then 2bm wash with washpudel and car bath










Finally inside and out of the rain .. on with claying to remove all the contaminants, the car wasn't too bad - the owner has done a good job getting the car clean before waxing before, worst areas were behind front wheels and the roof 





































Not forgetting the wheels :










Claying on all surfacs finished, time for the posi200 to come out and see what we had to play with:










Nice uniform thick clearcoat










On with the polishing, and out with the milwaukee. The car was not too swirly, but lots of random scratches. After playing with a few compounds, I ended up going with a pass or 2 of megs 83 on a cutting pad, then finishing with CF Pro on a finishing pad. Being very careful to monitor (and keep as low as possible!) the amount of heat going into the panels, This ended up giving a beautiful mirror finish to the paint, which is hand finished and flatted down by TVR before the cars leave the factory.

The nice rear spoiler.. only on the 'S'










The customer mentioned that a new rear window was on his shopping list.. Due to them being plastic, and fully removable - the one on this car was getting quite scratched and was annoying him.

Having a look at it it showed some deep scratches, some swirls and some VERY deep scratches . . and some etching for added fun!










I got out the masking tape and masked a line to see if I couldn't do something about the state of the window. After a few passes I stepped up the compound and ended up making some headway 5 passes later and tape removed, we had this :










The customer was very pleased, so I did the whole window.. adding over an hour to the process!

Polishing finished, the car was dusted down and the customers LSP of choice was added - Swissvax Best of Show. While it cured, I got on with the exhaust tips, Pneu'd the tyres and applied the customer's wheel sealant - autoglym HD wax! :lol::lol: I then cleaned all the the lamonta trim in the interior, then got on with the swathes of leather, sv leather cleaner applied,










Scrubbed in with the SV brush, then dirt wiped off.










The SV leather cleaner is really amazing me.. it cleans well, makes a very noticable difference and leaves the leather looking very natural and smelling great.

Last job on the interior was hoovering.. mats out and all nooks and crannies cleaned










Getting there now.. windows done with crystal, the removable targa and rear window a great help with this stage!

Finally, BOS polished off to leave an awesome, glassy 'warm' finish to the paint.










A brief lull in the weather allowed us to roll it outside for some photos, the colour really looking great in the natural light














































Then it started raining again 

few more shots inside, and my favourite of the day:










Thanks if you made it this far! A long day, but worth it I think for the end result on a fantastic car.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great car, great work, great finish...........:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nicely done!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Such great lines on the Tuscan, beautiful work!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Wicked motor and fifteen hours well and truly spent to reveal a great detail:thumb: 

Just gotta love those beautiful lines  (even if the wrong engine's in em :lol: )

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The Tuscan and the Sagaris are two of the most beautiful cars there are IMO.

Excellent work


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, such a nice car


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

looking very nice mate.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

very nice, I like the TVR sticker in the rear window !


----------



## Arousa (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks really good.:thumb:

The wheel long brush you are using is it a Megs or other brand? Looks like it holds up better then the Megs brush.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

loving it!!!


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice job and lovely car to work on.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers for all the positive comments chaps..

T350 is my favourite.. but the tuscan is a close 2nd I reckon!



Arousa said:


> Looks really good.:thumb:
> 
> The wheel long brush you are using is it a Megs or other brand? Looks like it holds up better then the Megs brush.


Can't remember where I got it now mate.. might be autobrite?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - looks fabulous - what a car and a complete transformation..!


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

What a great car to work on and a fantastic job as well mate :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Arousa said:


> Looks really good.:thumb:
> 
> The wheel long brush you are using is it a Megs or other brand? Looks like it holds up better then the Megs brush.


I'll pm you with the brush details, looks like a Silverline?

Beautiful car, beautiful finish.
loving the Porsche sticker "dig" in the rear window :wave:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work matey


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice work, great detail! Do the wheels have equal spacing inbetween the spokes? Looks weird to me! lol.


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

A real masterpiece of a vehicle. Your work makes it look even better. GREAT colour.


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Excellent work James.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## ccc (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumb:Great work on a great car


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice looking work, it is a cracking colour, and the curves of the car show it off really well


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Love the sticker!!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Very nice car to work on, really looking something in the afters

Nice work


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Impressive work James. I'd love to Detail a TVR, particularly a Tuscan. The bodywork and interior are just so wild. Great write up too.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Lovely work there James, it really did give the paint a new lease of life. Nice to see you are enjoying the Swissvax products.

Good write up too.

Well done mate


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks very well!!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------

